# Ni80



## Petrus (10/4/16)

Hi guys. I am looking for Ni80, 28ga wire?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nichrome-80-wire


----------



## Petrus (10/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/nichrome-80-wire


Unfortunately 28ga is sold out.


----------



## Alex (11/4/16)

www.vapeclub.co.za 

Not on the website, but they do have it. @JakesSA, @VapeGrrl


----------



## Dubz (11/4/16)

https://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/nichrome-ni80-wire

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Divan Smit (11/4/16)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/youde-ni-200-wire-485?category=94


----------



## Petrus (11/4/16)

Divan Smit said:


> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/youde-ni-200-wire-485?category=94


Thanks @Divan Smit, but this is unfortunately Ni200 wire


----------



## VapeGrrl (11/4/16)

Hi

We have stock but Jakes has not yet loaded it. I will with hold supper tonight until all the new wire has been loaded

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------

